# Death Ride on a tandem?



## J_T (Sep 15, 2005)

Our first time trying it and we surprised ourselves by finishing all 5 passes. 12 hours 26 min. A long day on the bike though.
I wonder how many teams were registered? We saw a couple of others but they were few and far in between.
An awesome experience but glad that it's behind us.

Cheers


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Congratulations! What was your number? I was impressed by more than one tandem team... T 1 was pretty damn tight. They were climbing out of the saddle up Ebbetts, perfectly in sync with their standing and seating moves.


----------



## J_T (Sep 15, 2005)

*Team T1*

That was us. We were in great shape for the first 4 passes but slowed on our climb up Carson. We did have fun pulling lot's of singles through the flat sections. Made many friends and got gobs of encouragement which really, really helped. 

We literally rolled into the rest stop at Carson Pass when the deluge began. Even that was a memorable experience... You would believe the sight of so many people crammed under the easy-up awnings like livestock in corrals.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

J_T said:


> That was us. We were in great shape for the first 4 passes but slowed on our climb up Carson. We did have fun pulling lot's of singles through the flat sections. Made many friends and got gobs of encouragement which really, really helped.
> 
> We literally rolled into the rest stop at Carson Pass when the deluge began. Even that was a memorable experience... You would believe the sight of so many people crammed under the easy-up awnings like livestock in corrals.


No friggin way!  Do you remember 1980, tall guy, in a Road Bike Review jersey, on the flaming Kestrel, asking if you guys were the mayors of the ride when you were ascending Ebbetts? If that doesn't jog your memory I also mentioned having a Santana at home. I was going to take a picture of you two, but was huffing up Ebbetts and too distracted to take a snap.

Very cool to reconnect!

My DR pics on my BLOG here on RBR


----------



## J_T (Sep 15, 2005)

I do remember our conversation and your RBR jersey led me back here, curiously. (I'm more active on mtbr)

After our conversation on Ebbetts and after you pulled away, my wife asked me... "Was that Bob Roll?" She was sincere, if not cute... But I chuckled and said "No Honey, he's in France right now" 

Indeed, nice to reconnect and very nice pictures too.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

J_T said:


> I do remember our conversation and your RBR jersey led me back here, curiously. (I'm more active on mtbr)
> 
> After our conversation on Ebbetts and after you pulled away, my wife asked me... "Was that Bob Roll?" She was sincere, if not cute... But I chuckled and said "No Honey, he's in France right now"
> 
> Indeed, nice to reconnect and very nice pictures too.


Bob Roll indeed.  I do have a big gap between my front teeth, and a goofy sense of humor too... 

What I love about riding the tandem with my wife are the mid-ride conversations. Not having to struggle to hear, we can chat about everything - scenery, our kids, the ride, snacks we wish we had... it's awesome.

Welcome to RBR!


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the cutest rbr thread ever.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

thinkcooper said:


> Bob Roll indeed.  I do have a big gap between my front teeth, and a goofy sense of humor too...
> 
> What I love about riding the tandem with my wife are the mid-ride conversations. Not having to struggle to hear, we can chat about everything - scenery, our kids, the ride, snacks we wish we had... it's awesome.
> 
> Welcome to RBR!


Nice photos- I see the Bobke resemblance! That looks like a fun ride, too.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> I see the Bobke resemblance!


Never thought of it before today, but sadly, so do I.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Greetings from tandem team T-2 from Death Ride 2008. Wanted to ride the new custom Co-Motion beauty for this event. I've had only about 100 miles experience and my riding buddy Sue had never as much as ridden a tandem. But we'd never let such details stand in our way. After a condensed tandem 101 course on starting, stopping, etc, the day before, off we rode to our 1st of 5 passes.

Sue, Captain and Adi, Stoker









We made it!!!!!










The coveted 5 stickers









A great ride with a great friend. You can if you believe you can. 

Our post-Death Ride motto..."ALIVE AFTER 5 !!!"


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

adimiro said:


> Greetings from tandem team T-2 from Death Ride 2008. Wanted to ride the new custom Co-Motion beauty for this event. I've had only about 100 miles experience and my riding buddy Sue had never as much as ridden a tandem. But we'd never let such details stand in our way. After a condensed tandem 101 course on starting, stopping, etc, the day before, off we rode to our 1st of 5 passes.
> 
> A great ride with a great friend. You can if you believe you can.
> 
> Our post-Death Ride motto..."ALIVE AFTER 5 !!!"


I'm glad to see you ladies made it. My wife was doing sag up the top of Ebbetts and had spoken to you guys, or maybe her friend Lisa had, anyway, they gave us the full skinny on your adventure. You two are troopers!


----------



## J_T (Sep 15, 2005)

Great job T2 Very cool story indeed. There's a certain post DR "afterglow" to revel in... Even more so from the tandem experience. Enjoy .

Wishing you two many happy miles on the new bike.

T1


----------

